# What can you knit with free dishcloth patterns?



## knitnscribble (Apr 26, 2011)

Some great ideas for learning new stitches, growing into bigger projects, and also make great hostess gifts. http://exm.nr/12VgTLb


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Afghan looks good, but can't access the website. Too many popups. :-(


----------



## Ms.N (Sep 20, 2012)

I am having the same problem


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

yourmother306 said:


> Afghan looks good, but can't access the website. Too many popups. :-(


Same here :!:


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

I am doing a "quilted" themed washcloth lapghan and when finished will post a picture. I have made baby afghans with the baby washcloth booklet. So many possibilities!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

looks comfy!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

misellen said:


> Same here :!:


agree..popups galore!!


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

I was able to close all the popups!


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

I didn't get any pop ups, i have pop up blocker and adblock on my browser, 
the lady who designed the blocks for the afghan is here on Ravelry though 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eloomanators-diagonal-knit-dishcloth


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

Did you use cotton or worsted wt yarn?


----------



## knitnscribble (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, popup blocker is the answer. Sorry the popups are not my doing, I only write for the site. But if you can get passed them, there are some mighty interesting words, links, photos, etc. Thanks for trying. :lol:


----------



## knitnscribble (Apr 26, 2011)

This blanket is knit with Cascade Yarns Ecological wool


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Ummmmmmmmmm, Make dishcloths??????????????????

No, seriously, I have seen some really pretty afghans worked with the patterns and some cute baby blankets. Or sew them together to make table runners or placemats. Maybe a doggy bowl mat, or doggy/kitty blanket, there are really dozens and dozens of things to do with them. Hope you find something you like and just go for it. You can use any type of yarn but I have some special cotton put back to make myself a table runner some day.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

It took a little doing but I finally got the pattern for this afghan/wash cloth!! Thank you!!!


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Arstriker (Feb 10, 2013)

crochet_away said:


> I didn't get any pop ups, i have pop up blocker and adblock on my browser,
> the lady who designed the blocks for the afghan is here on Ravelry though
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eloomanators-diagonal-knit-dishcloth


Took me right to it. Thank you!!!


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Click on 'read full article' on the right and the popups don't come up and the pattern links are there too.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

yourmother306 said:


> Afghan looks good, but can't access the website. Too many popups. :-(


I will try to send a Similar cloth that would also look lovely as an afgan.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Dishcloth patterns make wonderful baby blankets...I have done many of them and there are so many dishcloth patterns to choose from.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I love this, but I wonder how the squares are joined together. I like the ridged look. Any ideas?


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Great stuff! Thanks!


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

KnittingNut said:


> I love this, but I wonder how the squares are joined together. I like the ridged look. Any ideas?


Looks like a crocheted slip stitch join to me.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

KnittingNut said:


> I love this, but I wonder how the squares are joined together. I like the ridged look. Any ideas?


Found it! In the article, it refers you to a single crochet seam tutorial from chezplum.com. Great idea!


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Worked for me.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I took a 25 year break from knitting, when I started back I knitted squares to get back into it. It really helped me figure out what l liked to knit and what was way above my comfort level. I am putting the square together into a sampler afghan.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

great idea


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

I love the idea. Thanks. It gives a person a chance to try different patterns and then join them to a larger usable item.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice pattern you have used. I can't get access to the site either.


----------



## oddus9 (Mar 2, 2013)

Good Morning,

Great job!!! Have a nice day. Tracey


----------

